# Web authentication.



## xolod-ru (Aug 4, 2009)

hi all! 

The people, help please ... 
Which billing system to establish authorization for WEB through wi-fi, with the possibility of authentication via FreeRADIUS.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2009)

Wifidog comes to mind. There's no fbsd port for it though..


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 4, 2009)

There is also what nibut suggestions? -)


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 4, 2009)

chillispot> was not able to configure, half-day pick with NAT and does not work. 
IP clients receive, but more a gateway (default 192.168.182.1) packages are not ... 

ee / etc / pf.conf 

```
nat on ng0 from 192.168.170.1/24 to any -> ng0 "PPTP to communicate with the provider" 
nat on rl0 from 192.168.170.1/24 to any -> rl0 "the first network interface card, which is connected vituha provider" 
nat on rl1 from 192.168.182.0/24 to any -> rl0 "second network which connected WIFI"
```

Decided to look for another billing. for which I am ashamed.


----------



## varda (Aug 13, 2009)

*Captive portal*

Probably you're looking for some kind of "captive portal".

In fact you may implement such system youself with easy using ipfw fwd and not very complex shell/perl script to add/open firewall for "authorized/authenticated" IP addresses.

But if you want something ready to use you may query Google and Wikipedia for it. Also check m0n0wall and pfSense FreeBSD distributions which has that feature. May be you'll be able to adopt them to your needs.

However this is unsafe if you're allocating IP before authentication of clients.

Also check for 802.1X authentication mechanism if that solutions available.

Share with us your experience.

Good luck.


P.S.

You can implement some VPN system for ths purpose and use VPN-aware billing systems.


----------

